# How do I reset the time on HT so it is correct for my time zone?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've gone to the CP and changed it several times. Started out with it saying -7GMT. Went to the CP and found that I was set on Baja CA time, reset it on Pacific time and it was correct for a couple weeks, I think. Then when DST started, it started posting my times as -7GMT instead of -8. The CP showed me being in Pacific time zone, -8. Changed it to Alaska time, -9, hoping that if it was an hour off, it would now put me in -8. Nope, now it said it was an hour earlier than my actual time here. In otherwords, it is correct for someone in Alaska, -9. Moved it back to Pacific time, thinking this would move it forward an hour and put me on the correct time. Nope, I'm right back where I started, on Mountain time. Why is Pacific time showing up as Mountain time for me? Can it be fixed? It gets a little confusing when I read posts that are an hour ahead of me...I keep thinking I'm late for something!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's not you, it's them. But I suppose you could enter a different time zone to correct for it.

Maybe Kung could shed some light on why it's doing that.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sorry, irrelevant as another answer was given while preparing mine.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's just it - I entered a different time zone, hoping to correct it - didn't work. I guess I'll just have to resign myself to being an hour ahead of myself.


----------

